# Quill stem and bars wanted



## Rhythm Thief (11 Feb 2009)

I know I've asked this before, but has anyone got a quill stem and some drop bars they don't want? It's the only thing stopping me finishing off my fixie. They don't need to be in great condition, anything knocking around at the bottom of your bits box will do. I'll happily pay for them (obviously) plus any postage.


----------



## Dave5N (11 Feb 2009)

Good God man. Haven't you finished that yet?


----------



## Rhythm Thief (12 Feb 2009)

Dave5N said:


> Good God man. Haven't you finished that yet?



No, I need a stem and some bars.


----------



## PpPete (12 Feb 2009)

I've got some spare bars. 
Old british "touring bend" where drops are wider than where the hoods would be. And some nice engraving on the tops. Bit of a "girlie" size though .... 38 cm width at the ends.

Any good to you?

No spare quills though.


----------



## loiner (12 Feb 2009)

what size stem are you looking for?


----------



## chris667 (12 Feb 2009)

porkypete said:


> I've got some spare bars.
> Old british "touring bend" where drops are wider than where the hoods would be. And some nice engraving on the tops. Bit of a "girlie" size though .... 38 cm width at the ends.
> 
> Any good to you?
> ...


Rythm Thief, if you don't mind I'd like to express an interest in these if they're not what you're looking for.
Porkypete, if you're still looking to sell these, please give me a shout!


----------



## Rhythm Thief (13 Feb 2009)

chris667 said:


> Rythm Thief, if you don't mind I'd like to express an interest in these if they're not what you're looking for.
> Porkypete, if you're still looking to sell these, please give me a shout!



That's fine. Cheers Porkypete, but they're a bit narrow for me. Thanks anyway.


----------



## lazyfatgit (17 Feb 2009)

RT,

80mm, black, almost new, PM me details if you want it (FOC).


----------



## mickle (18 Feb 2009)

I've got some RT, when I get back to work next week Ill dig em out for thee.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (18 Feb 2009)

mickle said:


> I've got some RT, when I get back to work next week Ill dig em out for thee.



Cheers. How are you getting on with those frames?


----------



## Amanda P (18 Feb 2009)

I've got a selection of quill stems and bars to clear out. Nothing fancy, and probably nothing much wider than 38cm, but I'll take a look and post a list tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Dave5N (18 Feb 2009)

Running out of excuses RT....


----------



## Rhythm Thief (19 Feb 2009)

Dave5N said:


> Running out of excuses RT....



It's alright ... I'll still need to get around to buying some bar tape and brake levers. And then I've got to bolt it all together.


----------



## Amanda P (19 Feb 2009)

I didn't get around to the list, but I've got a couple of pairs of brake levers that I need to clear out as well. Want 'em, RT, or would that remove another excuse?


----------



## Rhythm Thief (19 Feb 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> I didn't get around to the list, but I've got a couple of pairs of brake levers that I need to clear out as well. Want 'em, RT, or would that remove another excuse?



 Yes, if you're looking to get rid of them. I'll cheerfully pay postage for any bits I do get sent. Or swap them for some books, or something.


----------



## Amanda P (19 Feb 2009)

I'll be back later with details. Was busy with post-holiday stuff last night, but hope to have some workshop time this evening.


----------



## Amanda P (19 Feb 2009)

RT, I've posted a list of bits box bits here. You have first dibs on what you want since it's your post that made me make the effort to find out what was there and list it. 

The bars are all a bit narrow by today's standards, but that's the fashion for fixies, innit?


----------



## Rhythm Thief (20 Feb 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> RT, I've posted a list of bits box bits here. You have first dibs on what you want since it's your post that made me make the effort to find out what was there and list it.



Cheers. I've had a look, and you have mail.


----------

